# How many songs do you normally put in your Itune playlists



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

How many songs do you normally put in your Itune playlists? 

Does anyone one use the cross fade feature? (not available in Iphones, only ipods)


----------



## mtuhuskyfan (Jul 10, 2013)

None, I listen to albums as they were intended.


----------



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

I put about 300 on a flashdrive. Iphone will crossfade with the right app, like
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/muxic-intelligent-crossfading/id547091143?mt=8
Stuff listening to an album the way it was intended. Most albums have 2 or 3 songs you really like and the rest is filler. There are exceptions of course, like Abbey Road or Powerage.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't use playlists

I do have an ipod with about 12000 songs on it, though.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

That's good to know about the xfade app for iphones. I also like a few complete cd's but very few most will have a track or 2 that we just skip. I usually keep between 30 and 40 tracks per playlist. I think if we just have the songs we like on our libraries, there is not much need to make playlists unless we like many different types and we just choose an artist or are in the mood for a particular kind of music or style.
But I guess we are all different


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

What is this itunes?

I have multiple 32gb sd cards in my car that I change out every couple months. I use folders instead of "playlists" and they are generally organized by artist. Other than that, I avoid anything Apple.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Earzbleed said:


> I put about 300 on a flashdrive. Iphone will crossfade with the right app, like
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/muxic-intelligent-crossfading/id547091143?mt=8.


does anyone know if this app, needs data or uses data or wifi to function, I searched and many free ones will use data and have pop up adds, just wondering if once installed its like software not needing wifi or data.




spyders03 said:


> What is this itunes?
> 
> I have multiple 32gb sd cards in my car that I change out every couple months. I use folders instead of "playlists" and they are generally organized by artist. Other than that, I avoid anything Apple.


Why avoid apple? Cost? Not convinced it works better or equal to other formats? I will also like to use flash drives to play music but I do not want to convert AAC files to MP3's or other formats due to extra storage space needed


----------



## sjr033 (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a few different playlist, usually about 30-50 songs. ie Country hits, Rock hits, depending on my mood and who is with me. I do NOT use the crossfade.


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

Alrojoca said:


> does anyone know if this app, needs data or uses data or wifi to function, I searched and many free ones will use data and have pop up adds, just wondering if once installed its like software not needing wifi or data.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably principle. It's not the products themselves. They're proven to be of great quality.

They are the polar opposite of what they were preaching in the beginning of the Mac comeback in the 80s.

Us old timers can't escape this irony...
The Original 1984 Apple Macintosh Commercial - YouTube

I broke down and got an Ipod last year because it was my best option other than carrying cases of CDs. Thumbdrives with my alpine CDA-117 are no bueno. Ipod works great though.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Most of my playlists are between 120 and 400 songs unless they are special purpose playlists.

I have a mellow mix that I play in the office at the beginning of the school year to keep the teachers calm that's over 600 songs so I can play it and not have any repeats over 2 or three days... America and Bread FTW!!! epper:


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I do not own a Mac computer, the ipods were just accidents, I had a Visa Card from a store, accumulated many points, I got 2 free Ipods with the points, one Classic 2, 20 gb I gave it to my daughter, I kept a nano first generation, then I got $60.00 for class auction suit for scratches on the nano, then another recall about the battery getting hot, they just sent me a nano over a year ago with 8 gigs, this free nano just made me money. Then a few years back smartphones was the thing, got a penny 3GS 8gig through ATT, recently I just turned that in for $100.00 credit and also turned another 3GS my wife just upgraded, basically got $200.00 and got a new Iphone 5 16g, just paid tax and activation, still $100.00 to upgrade, the promotion expired just as I did my upgrade, now I am thinking that maybe I should have paid an extra $100 to get the 32gb iphone but, who knows what is next, maybe I can get a better ipod.



Wow 120 to 400 songs>? 
It takes time to make those playlists, make them enjoyable and flow with fast and slow songs unless it is just certain type music. It maybe easier to just move the entire album into a list, just because it takes so much time to make lists if we do not really know every track we have, or where to put it, I have cd's I bought that I never really got to listen or just heard them a couple of times, sometimes it may be better to let the shuffle mode play the tracks we have on the ipods, the problem is some Head Units do not shuffle, just play all tracks in alphabetical order, unless it can be switched on the ipod to make it work, I am not sure, I think I did that once. 

It is fun to have someone else do the dj job, rather than knowing what is next. I am sure many of us have lists of songs that hit hard to play them when we want to.

It is fun, but it takes time to make them good.


----------



## steveholt (Feb 25, 2014)

about a dozen at a time


----------



## troutspinner (Nov 8, 2013)

I have 2 playlists, Country and Not Country. No joke, about 1500 songs each.


----------



## steveholt (Feb 25, 2014)

1500 song playlists dang that's a lot


----------



## Allan (Apr 3, 2018)

I got like, 10 playlists minimum. Each of them is for some different situation such us traveling, studying, sleeping and so on... 

That means I got like more than 300 songs for sure.


----------



## William Hamilton (Sep 9, 2019)

I just use already compiled playlists. Most of them are pretty decent. Lana Del Rey and smth like that.


----------

